# clethra acuminata



## ammons phillips (Apr 12, 2002)

anyone know of any special considerations /precautions that i should take when re-locating a few clusters of clethra acuminata. these are special and beautiful trees to me and i want to take the greatest care in the relocation...any advice is greatly appreciated..thanks,b


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Apr 12, 2002)

hey B, Clethra acumninata should be as easy to transplant as Clethra alnifolia which is what i have in my back woods, except your clethra likes dryer rockier soil. I would just try moving it now and dig up a good root system with it and water it until it is established . if it doesnt take then try it in the fall. jpm


----------

